# rockwood



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

any one ever heard of rockwood amps and so are they any good cause i found them for like 90 bucks for 1000watts that and also volfehag those amps any good


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

both are very bad companies with shitty products


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

there should be a decimal point after the 100


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Those are "Swap Meet Louie" audio products. For a very economical amplifier, but will still knock your socks off, look into Hifonics amps over at:
www.onlinecarstereo.com

Be aware that just because an amp has 1000 WATTS stamped on the outside, it may only ever produce 1/10 of that power. It has been my experience in the past that if you open it up, you will see like 5 wires total and the motherboard will be the size of a Ritz cracker, whereas a quality amp like Hifonics, you can take a 100 watt amp and open it up and see tons of wires and a motherboard that takes up the whole width of the amp. 

Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I have the Hifonics Zeus ZX4000, and i LOVE this amp. I highly recommend it, as well as the brutus series


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Skoodles said:


> any one ever heard of rockwood amps and so are they any good cause i found them for like 90 bucks for 1000watts that and also volfehag those amps any good



For around $120 you could find the Hifonics Brutus 1000 on Ebay. Now that will give you 1000 watts if not more (a few of my buddies bench tested over 1kw)


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ok then answer me this my sub adiobahn aw1571t i think thats it holds 1000max and 500 rms if i got a good name brand amp and for the price im looking for would only be like 2 or 300 watts would that be more than able to do the trick if its a good name brand


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes because that 1000 watt amp is NOT going to produce 1000 watts. Get the best quality amp that you can afford and if it is roughly 200-300 watts of clean power get that over the crapwood.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> For around $120 you could find the Hifonics Brutus 1000 on Ebay. Now that will give you 1000 watts if not more (a few of my buddies bench tested over 1kw)


the company that sells them do they sell them refurbished or are you sure? Let me know what company you are buying form as well. I'm looking for a completly new setup (new speakers drown out any power my sub/amp put right now, I figure if I sell my sub and use the amp pushing it to push my speakers and get a GOOD sub instead of an allright one I'll be happy. 

I'd like to PM you asking about specs of the amp when I'm ready to get one, asking about other models if you dont mind


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> the company that sells them do they sell them refurbished or are you sure? Let me know what company you are buying form as well. I'm looking for a completly new setup (new speakers drown out any power my sub/amp put right now, I figure if I sell my sub and use the amp pushing it to push my speakers and get a GOOD sub instead of an allright one I'll be happy.
> 
> I'd like to PM you asking about specs of the amp when I'm ready to get one, asking about other models if you dont mind


Sure PM anytime. I dont have nor will I buy the Brutus series, just because I dont need a huge mono amp. If I did, then yeah I would get it because they are damn cheap and will deliver great power. There are several refurbs on Ebay, but the one I saw go for the low-mid 100s was last week for a BD1000 with $35 for shipping which wasnt a bad deal for a used amp. New you will looking at around $220-270 depending on what deal you can get. Another possibility in amps is the JBL mono amps, like the JBL 1200.1 which can be had for the low $200s as well. 

I know www.onlinecarstereo.com only sells brand new first quality equipment.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.cbrstereo.com has them cheaper. Check otu www.woofersetc.com as well.


----------

